# EPGY Stanford Winter 2011



## Lucas Garron (Jan 12, 2011)

The tradition continues; we're waiting for a venue confirmation to go forward with the announcement, but tentatively:

*EPGY Stanford Winter 2010
AnnAud, February 27th*

(That's the same place as every winter.)

Since we have such a generous sponsor, I'm looking to lower the fees for this competition this time; let's see if that makes a difference.
Anyhow, this is still not at all confirmed, but I thought I'd announce what I know, so that CA people can start planning their February events.


----------



## keemy (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweet first weekend of semester.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh, yay! Finally a competition which I can do blind in! Third time's the charm!


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 30, 2011)

Bump.

Erm, is there any news?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 31, 2011)

Hmm, we finally got confirmation on the venue, but Tyson hasn't responded yet.

http://ca.cubingusa.com/epgy2011/


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 7, 2011)

Alright, this is somewhat exciting: for the first time in a while, we're hosting the competition entirely for free.
We need money to maintain supplies (timers cost a lot, as do incidental expenses per competition), and we'll continue to do so in the future, but this time EPGY is paying the WCA fees, and we're waiving the rest of the costs, expecting to break even.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 8, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> Alright, this is somewhat exciting: for the first time in a while, we're hosting the competition entirely for free.
> We need money to maintain supplies (timers cost a lot, as do incidental expenses per competition), and we'll continue to do so in the future, but this time EPGY is paying the WCA fees, and we're waiving the rest of the costs, expecting to break even.


 
Wow. That's awesome! ^_^
Would it be possible to add Skewb to my preregistered events list? Or should I just ask for it at the registration table at AnnAud?


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 19, 2011)

****. I can't go. AGAIN.

EDIT: I *MAY* be able to go. Ugh, parents being tbd on me.

EDIT: Am going.


----------



## moogra (Feb 28, 2011)

Mini-bump, but great competition. Beat nearly all of my times.


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you know...
...that I originally was going to scrap BLD because I have become slow and insecure with memo?
...that I registered for it anyway?
...that I got two DNFs and one 3:19 that was terrible but secure?
...that I basically stole Skewb because I actually bothered practising it?
...that I finally made 3x3 finals?
...that I did face2face Team BLD with Nathaniel Knopf for the first time in a year?
...that before each, I imperatively declared, "Assume the position!"
...that we failed so hard in Team BLD?
...that on the last solve, we popped and ended up with a 1:50.81?
...that that single failed solve, along with a DNF, made us third place?
...that that single failed solve was faster than any of the 5th, 6th, and 7th place pairs' best times?
...that Nathaniel and I herped and derped, literally?
...that Edward Lin won 4x4 by 0.13 seconds?
...that Ryan won both magic and master magic for the first time?
...that Jeremy and Vidar's calling system is great, and Nathaniel and I should stop herpin' and derpin' for the L-layer triggers?
...that I won Fastasy Cubing?
...that I got a medal, two certificates, a shirt, and a Maru Face-Turning Octahedron?
...ALL GLORY TO THE HYPNO ESCHERFRACTAL.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 1, 2011)

Did you know...
...that I got a 16 single when I haven't cubed for almost a month?
...that Nathaniel dripped orange soda all into his backpack?
...that I did a Yperm instead of fixing PLL parity on 4x4?
...that I couldn't find the room and spent two hours looking for it and then figured out it was right in front of me the whole time?
...that I fell in love with Edward Lin's AV?
...that I fail at 3x3?
...that I spent half my time there on FJ?
...that I made the most awesome footlong ever at subway?
...THE GAME


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 1, 2011)

iasimp1997 said:


> Did you know...
> ...that I got a 16 single when I haven't cubed for almost a year?


 
Not even at the Berkeley Fall 2010?


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 1, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> Not even at the Berkeley Fall 2010?


 
*month
xD


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Did you know...
> ...that Ryan won both magic and master magic for the first time?
> .


 
I actually won magic and master magic at Stanford Spring 2010, and I was close at Stanford Winter 2010.

Anyway, did you know:
-I did unusually well at square-1, and I placed?
-I actually didn't have to that well to get 3rd?
-I got to scramble square-1s for more than a few minutes?
-I got a 2.47 single on master magic, but it was during my warm-ups?
-My actual solves were very shaky?
-Takao asked me to judge his magic and master solves?
-I told him I would as long as he didn't beat me?
-This was my third time in a row winning master magic?
-Matthew beat me at pyraminx, as I predicted?
-Edward forgot how to solve pyraminx, so it was easier to place this time?
-Someone *cough*Philip*Cough* kept texting me during my OH solves?
-I did extremely well, and qualified for finals for once?
-I reverted back to my normal times during the finals, and got last?
-I fail at 4x4?
-I did nicely in 3x3 R1, good in R2, and I failed in finals?
-I got last, again?
-I should probably eat more during the day?
-I won the most pointless event ever, and I forgot my helmet?


----------



## Edward_Lin (Mar 1, 2011)

Does anyone no what the scramble was for the first solve of round one in 3x3?


----------



## moogra (Mar 1, 2011)

Edward_Lin said:


> Does anyone no what the scramble was for the first solve of round one in 3x3?


 
I was trying to do extended cross for that and failed dismally.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 1, 2011)

http://ca.cubingusa.com/epgy2011/files/StanfordWinter2011Scrambles.pdf

B2 D U B2 U2 F2 L U' F' D' F2 D2 F' D' R D2 U F
I went first, so I was expecting a lot of sub-10 solves on that from others. I think there were none.

By the way, did you know that everyone who entered BLD had a success? How often has that happened before, for a sizable round?


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 5, 2011)

Lucas Garron said:


> B2 D U B2 U2 F2 L U' F' D' F2 D2 F' D' R D2 U F
> I went first, so I was expecting a lot of sub-10 solves on that from others. I think there were none.


 
I just redid this and got 14.56. I was stupid and nubbed the x-cross the first time.
EDIT: I got the x-cross on the 14.56, btw. I was so stupid.


----------

